
Compiled and Vectorized Queries [pdf] - matt_d
http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol11/p2209-kersten.pdf
======
ryanworl
If anyone wants to watch a slightly higher-level lecture on this topic from
one of the authors of this paper, check this out:

[https://youtu.be/m7o9rw5HAA8](https://youtu.be/m7o9rw5HAA8)

~~~
polskibus
Videos are available for several editions of this course. They differ in
content - some chapters are out, some other come in. It is worth browsing
through all the years, including slides, etc.

You can find all of the materials here:
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pavlo/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~pavlo/)

I'm writing this as a huge fan of Andy Pavlo's work - I find it very high
quality, and touching subjects that are hard to find elsewhere on the web in
accessible form.

